# How many motorways/freeways go more than 30km outside your city?



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ups!
Sorry, can a moderator close this thread... My english is bad and I thought:
"Highway is 2x2 or more..." But is a road of 1x1... Then, sorry but... 
Can you close the thread... I went to say Freeway & Motorway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Strange, this thread only shows 13 posts in the forum, while there are over 20.


----------



## renco (Dec 5, 2005)

edit


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

What's wrong with this thread?


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Oslo: Three I think: E 18 West, E 6 North (Just, but they re keep building) and E 6 South.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Ups!
> Sorry, can a moderator close this thread... My english is bad and I thought:
> "Highway is 2x2 or more..." But is a road of 1x1... Then, sorry but...
> Can you close the thread... I went to say Freeway & Motorway.


I'll change the thread title


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Ljubljana - 4


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

^^ How does one count this kind of motorways ??? 

Out of Lisboa (more than 30km) we only get:

A8 , A1 , A10 north of tejo

A10 , A13 , A6 , A2 south of tejo 

^^ A10 crossing the tejo precisely some 30km away from city borders hno:

this leaves lots of motorways/freeways inside those 30km limit:

IC2 , IC16 , IC17 , IC19 , IC20 , IC21 , IC32 , A5 , A12 , etc 

further away ... helll ... should I start counting all roads up to vladivostok ??? or just those that start inside Lisboa ??? if the second one is the rulling you can even leave out most of the roads in that list above since most roads begin in the city limits. :bash:


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

Two.

The 401 reaches Toronto and Montreal in the east.

It reaches London and Windsor (hopefully Detroit within a few years) in the west.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

2- The only motorways in my city (the A17 and the A14). The A14 starts here and goes about 40km to Coimbra and the A17 goes past here.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

Indianapolis-

Interstate highways (limited access)

I-65
I-70
I-74
I-69

Major highways (four lanes unlimited access)

SR 37
SR 67
US 31
US 40


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

*London* has *15* of such radial routes.


----------



## r-g-b (Mar 24, 2008)

^^

If any ones interested the major routes are all 2X2 or 3X3 the M40 is 4X4 for about 10 miles and the M1 is being up graded to 4X4 for it whole lenght (This will take F**king ages as britan is usless when it comes to infrastructre 
projects) 

M1 
A1M/A1 
M11 
A12
A13
A2/M2
A20/M20
M23/A23
A3
M3
M4
M40

Thre are others but they are mostly 1x1


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

^^ You forgot the A127, A41 and A21


----------



## r-g-b (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh ye, I use the A41 to get home some times as well. 

The three routes you mentioned aren't very long but they are 2x2.


----------



## diegogalban (May 31, 2006)

Salamanca (Spain) has only two on service, the E-80 A-62 to Valladolid and Burgos (240km) and the same motorway to Portugal, but it ends at Ciudad Rodrigo (92km). U/C is the E-803 A-66 to Cáceres and Sevilla (17km open, 61km U/C, supposed to be open before 31 dec 2008), the A-66 to Zamora (13km will open on july, 47km U/C, supposed to be open before 31 dec 2008), and the A-50 to Ávila (5.5km open, 87km U/C, supposed to be open befrore 31 dec 2008).
All of them 2x2, except the shared part of the by-pass (shared by A-66 and A-62) which is 2x3.
National grade roads are the N-620 (east) that reaches Tordesillas (parallel to the E-80 A-62 Motorway), it runs for 91km, the N-620 (west) that reaches Portugal (parallel mostly to the E-80 A-62 Motorway), that runs for 111km, up to the frontier, the N-630 (south) that reaches Cáceres, and Sevilla (parallel mostly to the E-803 A-66 Motorway), that runs for 500 or so km, the N-630 (north) that reaches Zamora, León and Gijón (parallel mostly to the A-66 Motorway), that runs for 343km, and the N-501 that reaches Ávila (parallel to the U/C A-50) after 95km.
All of them 2x1.
Autonomic roads are the CL-510 that reaches Piedrahita, in Ávila, it runs for 90km (there are plans to convert the first 17km to expressway or motorway), the CL-512 that reaches Linares de Riofrio, it runs for 40km, and the CL-517 that reaches Portugal, it runs for 105km (there are plans to convert it to half profile motorway (vía rápida)).
All of them 2x1


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Baltimore-
I-95
I-70
I-83
MD 295
I-895
I-395(tiny spur out of downtown into I-95)
I-97(not within city limits however)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ What about I-97?


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

EDIT:Nevermind


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

this is mighty thick thread. and why the 30km? some freeways are much bigger than others. the main ones out Durban are 8 lanes, but then u have the smaller ones which are just 2.

lol this could be the most pointless, no one knows what it means thread ever. well done


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

seem said:


> 3?
> 
> *I mean 7 in present*


I was talking about continuous motorways which go outside the city no matter what's their number. Bratislava is at the border of three states so basically the same motorway have two or three numbers.

If we count it my way:

1. *D1 *(to Žilina/Nitra)
2. *D2 *(to Brno)
3. *D4+A6+A4* (to Vienna)
_4. *D2+M15+M1* (to Budapest, but M15 is for now 2x1 only)_

In the future (in probable chronology order):

5. *R7* (to Dunajská Streda, Nové Zámky)
6. *D4+S8* (northern connection to Vienna)
7. *R1* (to Nitra)

There is also 2x2 road II/502 to Pezinok and there will be 2x2 I/61 to Senec, but these roads have less then 30 km.

It's supposed to look like this:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Qwert said:


> I was talking about continuous motorways which go outside the city no matter what's their number. Bratislava is at the border of three states so basically the same motorway have two or three numbers.
> 
> If we count it my way:
> 
> ...


If we count it in your way it :

_I think this is more understandable_ 

1. *D1 *(to Žilina/Nitra)
2. *D2+M15 *(to M1)
3. *D4+A6* (to Bruck an der Leitha)
4. *M1+A4* (Budapest -Vienna)


Btw, Why did you mark R1 as future motorway?

I think, that can be defined as 5. motorway.


----------



## Vallex (Apr 23, 2009)

For Vienna:
A1
A2
A4
A22
A23
S 2
S 1
For Vienna and Surroundings (Umgebung):
A5
A3
A21
S3
S5
For Sankt Polten:
A1
S33
S34


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Toulouse has 5:
- A62 towards Bordeaux and Paris
- A68 towards Albi and Lyon
- A61 towards Montpellier and Barcelona
- A64 towards Biarritz and the Basque Country
- A624 towards Auch and Gascony

It's one of the nicest motorway star patterns in Europe for a city of that size.

All the red lines are motorways/freeways:


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

seem said:


> If we count it in your way it :
> 
> _I think this is more understandable_
> 
> ...


D2+M15 as well as D4+A6 barely have 30 km, it depends from where you count it. It's better to add M1 and A4.

You cannot write M1+A4 these motorways don't start in Bratislava, they are bypassing Bratislava. You can count them only together with M15 and A6.



seem said:


> Btw, Why did you mark R1 as future motorway?
> 
> I think, that can be defined as 5. motorway.


Because we are talking about motorways which go outside Bratislava. We cannot count all motorways which are somewhere connected with motorways which starts in Bratislava. This way I would have to count also e.g. D3 which starts at interchange with D1 more than 180 km from Bratislava:nuts:. R1 now starts in Trnava, in the future it will start in Bratislava and section between Sereď and Trnava will get different number.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Qwert said:


> D2+M15 as well as D4+A6 barely have 30 km, it depends from where you count it. It's better to add M1 and A4.
> 
> You cannot write M1+A4 these motorways don't start in Bratislava, they are bypassing Bratislava. You can count them only together with M15 and A6.
> 
> ...


I see. Thank you for your explication. 

:cheers1:


----------



## The Chemist (Feb 19, 2003)

Shanghai has only five, mainly because it's on the coast, and roads can only go east (between NE and SE) away from the city. 

G204 - towards Nanjing
G312 - towards Suzhou
G318 - towards Wuhu
G320 - towards Hangzhou
G010 - towards Ningbo


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

Bucharest has only 2, A1 to Pitesti and A2 to Cernavoda, hopefully by the end of the year A3 Bucharest-Ploiesti will be ready.


----------



## IRELAND (Jan 21, 2010)

*DUBLIN*: 5 Motorways (Some partly N roads)

*M1* (to Belfast) // *M3* (U/C to Border) // *M6* (to Galway) // *M7*/*N7* (to Limerick) // *M8*/*N8* (to Cork) // *M9* (to Waterford) // *M11*/*N11* (to Wexford)


----------

